# Win VIP tickets and help design LOG T-shirts



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Go to this link.
There is a post that will ask you to fill out a one minute survey and you could win VIP tickets to LYons Outdoor Games and help us design the T-shirt 
Thanks for the help

https://www.facebook.com/LyonsOutdoors


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

The survey ends tomorrow. I just reviewed the responses and there have been 2:1 more girls that have answered the survey. 

So, if you have interest in choosing a t-shirt that you like, take a sec and help us out.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

